# Jumping into arms?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess as long as she only does it when given the command, it wouldn't be a bad thing. I'd personally prefer my dog learns that its NEVER ok to jump up on someone, than give any kind of mixed message that its ok sometimes. But if you want to try to teach it, go for it... just get a back brace!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my friends is teaching her Golden to jump into her arms...she has a little athletic female.
She is starting by teaching the dog to safely jump into her lap when she is sitting in a chair....only rewarding the jumps when the dog is invited - teaching the dog to accept being grabbed and held...and not jumping off her lap until released.

Then as the dog gets that part under control - start adding pillows onto the chair you are sitting on...getting the dog used to jumping up at different angles until you are upright...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll have to see.... as is she's jumping on me anyway, she's doing the typical golden thing of 'ok, how would you LIKE me to jump on you, if not with paws on your chest - flying by whacks, pops on your back, bodyslams to the side?....

Right now she'll send to the dogrun gate, spin around as soon as she's in and come flying back with a 'didga see me???? I did it!' - she doesn't quite get the whole command as 'go get in the dogrun and stay there' so she runs in and out about ten times as I'm walking to close the gate. While the other two bounce around me. Then all three go in at once and bash into each other, then I tell Bender to come out, Storee falls on her face because at the last second she realizes that 'Bender' does not mean she should come through the gate..... this is our every morning routine.

She's my caffeine on legs!

Lana


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh man - your description is killing me!!!.....Not sure I would encourage that kind of energy to jump until some more self-control was in place! Lordy you could really get hurt! I can just see this 55# ball of fur planting all four on your chest! YIKES!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> Would I be totally crazy to teach Storee to jump up into my arms?
> 
> She's not a big golden, maybe 55 lbs at the moment, and is constantly body checking me anyway - she's learned not to use her paws but uses her body to bump me in the chest anyway (in her little mind she's been corrected for hitting me with her feed, but her body is fine:bowl. I wouldn't mind having that as a trick she can do, but wonder if I'll regret it later. And I have no idea how to teach it....
> 
> Lana


 
Well, I hate the idea! LOL My Dalmatian pals had 2 dogs that would leap into their arms. Unbeknownst to me, all it took was to spread your arms even a little bit. We were in Conformation class and I had just gone over Dixie, stood up, and sort of opened my arms and had barely said "Let's see her go round" when she leaped up into my arms, and very nearly knocked my flat on my back. Thankfully it was Dixie and not Bugaboo, who was really big! Apparently I was not the only one who was taken by surprise by this little trick...
I don't thinks it's really all that safe - not only for the catcher, but for the catchee - being dropped inadvertantly could cause injury.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

sure wouldn't want my guys to get in that habit! I can just see 'em meeting someone & wanting to "please & impress" show 'em their trick. of course, perfect training doesn't exist here...................


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If I saw someone doing that with their dog as a trick, I wouldn't be all that impressed. I view Goldens as athletic dogs - - - and a trick like that reminds me of the circus and would show any Golden in an undignified way. I'm not sure what reaction you are going for. I would find it to be obnoxious. I have the same reaction when I see a dog jump on a table at the parks. Not cute at all. I know you probably think this is for fun, but I would also be concerned about an innocent person or your dog getting hurt - - - it is always an idea like this where someone gets really hurt. Why not try to excel in agility?

I found a video on this trick. I think you'll see what I mean. The link is below. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i3zQU7Rwuk


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, wasn't expecting quite all that as a reaction.

I may still play around with it, or something like that, we'll see. She seems to like to do the fly-by as we're walking as is, being the nutbar girlie of the house. I do have a few more groundwork things to play with on her for agility, given that she's not going to be a velcro dog who will stick with me. She likely will continue to whack into me regardless of what's taught:doh: till she calms down with age (I'm thinking 10ish).

I won't mention she carries the training bag around for me either:curtain:

Lana


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bender said:


> I won't mention she carries the training bag around for me either:curtain:
> 
> Lana


I am glad you have a sense of humor 

I know, I know, I need to lighten up - - - anyway, here is my frame of reference - I coached competitive youth and high school level cheerleading for 10 years. Sometimes you would see teams that would "showboat" - that is they would exhibit unfounded pride for a skill or ability which was actually pretty mediocre - - - and very unsafe.

I really think you are trying to find ways to have fun with your energetic pup, but my honest reaction was this is a "showboat" trick. I have such respect for the competitive excellence you find in dog agility. I would stick with that for safety and fun.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't consider it if she was a bigger golden or not as athletic, but seeing as she already will steal ball caps off my head... figured it might be a positive thing to teach and then NOT ask her to leap at me as much. Knowing her however... last night I was doing nails, the dogs get on top of the crate for me, did her first and took her off the crate about 10 times in the process of doing the other two. 

Oh and she takes great offence to being refered to as dignified, as she gets stuck in the door because the mat is too big to drag out. 

Lana


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If the dog loves to jump then channeling the behavior into a reward makes sense to me...
Just so long as you are safe and the dog has an off switch! LOLOLOL


----------



## schultze1000 (Feb 23, 2009)

I especially train my dog not to do that, I have some elderly family members and a granddaughter with a walker, I want my dog to sit and behave when greeting people.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

My dogs previous owner thought it was really cute to teach Benny to jump up and hug. I really really wish she hadn't done that! As my mom lives with me and she gets around with a walker. She has a big bruise on her stomach where he jumped up and nearly knocked her over!  

So I'm having to retrain him that that is not OK to "hug" which is hard because he doesn't understand why something he was taught to do is no longer OK.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I know a girl with a tiny border collie mix (we're talking 30 lbs max). She taught her dog to jump into her arms on command, but she's having an awfully rough time getting her to stop doing it unless invited. It just seems like one of those things that once you turn it on, it's really hard to turn it back off again. Like when I taught my pup to give his paw (took about a day) and spent the next couple months teaching him not to do it unless asked.


----------

